# cams



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

looking for opinions on fst stage 2 cams , preformance gains an such


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

They are very good cams. Either those or AMR's 2X, you can't go wrong with either one. You won't get much gains by themselves unless you put some hc pistons with it, but together it will make a significant difference. On the other hand, you can run hc pistons without the cams and still see "some" gains but they will work much better together. If you go with either of those you will have to get stiffer valve springs for them to work. I run the double kibblewhites, about $100 a set. Hope this helps.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

was running weisco 11.5 to 1 with stock cams an value train will be going back with 12.5 to 1 (85mm), stge 2 cams, value springs , titaniun retainers, little more head work, full hmf, an dyna fs, i think this will wake it up , how about the extended rocker aems are they really needed


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Those are great cams that make plenty of power right through. You don't need the extended rocker arms.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Keep in mind, anything over 12:1 and you won't be able to run pump gas anymore, strictly racing fuel.


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

*cams an pistons*

looking to install 4stroketech 11.5 pistons an fst stage 2 cams in my engine anyone had any experance wiyh these parts . pistons made by weisco, an cams ground by webb


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

called weisco today ,found out the piston were special manafactured for 4stroketech, no additional info. called 4stroketech give them the p/n an was informed they were actually 11.5 to 1 they had weisco man. special for there kits an they were a true 11.5 to 1 does this sound right to you guys


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes the FST pistons are a true 11.5.1 comp ratio. Off the shelf wiseco(new style)will work with the stg 2 cams but I would go with the FST pistons as Mickey goes to a lot of trouble to get the most out of these kawies. If your gunna do it do it right JMO. Also just a heads up for ya....I see you are on KR as well, Mickey will give you a 10% discount if you let him know you are a member.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

yes i know of the discount, i allready have the parts, they are used but in exelent condition they all came out of a motor ibought hopeing to get a set of good cases. it was like xmas when i took the top end apart found fst stage2 cams ,double value springs ,an fst piston. good cylinders & heads. havent gotton to the bottom end yet , i know the crank is junk, but i think the cases will be ok, an thats all i expected to get from it anyway


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats a nice score finding those parts inside! Iknew you had the cams but not the pistons......thought you were asking about the pistons because you were looking to buy.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

got my engine back together today, started it up ,an for a lack of a better term , it has a value slap , when you roll the crank over ,an the cam compresses the springs an starts up about 1/8in the value will slap the rocker, it is like the value is sticking then lets go, or the dual springs are binding , this is only happening on the rear cylinder ,an its on intake an ex (,any ideas as to what to look for) the engine will start an idle smooth ,an take the throttle fast an the slap sound will dissapear with a little added throttle , other than it sounding like a gremlin traped in the rocker cover ,an trying to beat its way out with a jack hammer the engine sounds real good an powerfull


----------

